# newB dye question



## NorCal (Dec 5, 2008)

My first experiment with dyes was a disaster.  But I want to try again.  I want to do a very subtle dye in order to accent rather than color a blank.  So for example I'd like to add some color to help make the figure pop more rather than say turn my blank red.  You know what I mean?  

Any tips/suggestions?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I've never seen one of your pens, so I don't know how much you know, so:  Have you tried popping the grain with something like boiled linseed oil, sanding sealer, CA glue, anything like that first? How something looks sanded and how it can look when one of these applied can often be quite dramatic.

Aside from that, I wonder if it's possible to tint a small amount of CA to apply?


----------



## NorCal (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes I've used BLO as well as Tung, waxes and friction polish and CA.  I've also experimented with other finishes. I'm looking for a picture of a pen that highlights the finish but I don't have any.  Been trying to figure out my digital camera which for whatever reason takes good pictures of people but doesn't like focusing on pens.  But here is one of my latest creations.

But yeah I was thinking along the same lines with the tinting.  Maybe the BLO rather than the CA though since I'm pretty timid with the CA.




Skye said:


> Well, I've never seen one of your pens, so I don't know how much you know, so:  Have you tried popping the grain with something like boiled linseed oil, sanding sealer, CA glue, anything like that first? How something looks sanded and how it can look when one of these applied can often be quite dramatic.
> 
> Aside from that, I wonder if it's possible to tint a small amount of CA to apply?


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a good lookin pen.

Well, the BLO would be used in conjunction with the CA, so you're not out of the woods.

For the pics, use a stand and set the camera to macro. Also, set the timer to take the shot rather than your hand. Give those few changes a try.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks.  Madrone Burl.  First time I worked with it and it is nice all around from cutting to sanding - at least the piece I got.

My son and I have been experimenting with the camera recently.  We built a lightbox and just last night got the digital camera hooked up to a laptop where you can use the laptop screen as a viewer and actually do the adjustments like white balance, film speed etc and take the shot without touching the camera.  Hopefully this weekend we'll have some time to try it out.  Back in the day I did old school photography and worked in a B/W darkroom.  Much easier in some ways but you can't beat the speed of having your photos right on your computer with no darkroom work.  Just have to teach this dog some new trix.

I'm not opposed to the CA just the idea of trying to mix it then use it is a little intimidating for me.  I already feel like I'm on this Mission Impossible countdown with  minimal time to work with it.  

I'd like to hear some more suggestions before trying out the tinting BLO approach but if I don't hear any more I'll give that a try and post some pix if I get any decent results.





Skye said:


> That's a good lookin pen.
> 
> Well, the BLO would be used in conjunction with the CA, so you're not out of the woods.
> 
> For the pics, use a stand and set the camera to macro. Also, set the timer to take the shot rather than your hand. Give those few changes a try.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2008)

NorCal said:


> thanks.  Madrone Burl.  First time I worked with it and it is nice all around from cutting to sanding - at least the piece I got.
> 
> My son and I have been experimenting with the camera recently.  We built a lightbox and just last night got the digital camera hooked up to a laptop where you can use the laptop screen as a viewer and actually do the adjustments like white balance, film speed etc and take the shot without touching the camera.  Hopefully this weekend we'll have some time to try it out.  Back in the day I did old school photography and worked in a B/W darkroom.  Much easier in some ways but you can't beat the speed of having your photos right on your computer with no darkroom work.  Just have to teach this dog some new trix.
> 
> ...



Paul, this confuses me.  There is no mixing of CA (Super Glue)  Are you perhaps thinking of Epoxy?

There is a good thread on CA finishing started by Daniel.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39795

You will likely pick up some tips from the postings there.

Also, your post sounds like you are thinking of tinting BLO.  I think what Skye mean is that use of BLO will cause the wood to tint slightly.  I have never heard of addin tint to BLO.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 6, 2008)

What you want to do specifically is not something I have seen on this forum yet. I have some wood, huon pine, that can show over 100 years of growth rings on a single pen. But the individual rings are so miniscule and almost unvarying in color from ring to ring, that it is difficult to notice the them without specifically looking for them. I have thought about the same thing as that you are requesting.

I know how to pop the grain with different oils and finishes and have tried several on the huon. I haven't gotten into the tint and stain but that will be something that I might try when I make the next pen from my small stash of huon. I know that there are solutions that will chemically alter, age or speed wood color changes to bring out a distinction in grain pattern - such as on cherry. I have a link somewhere to the cherry solution but can't find it.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the link.  My understanding of what skye suggested was tinting CA.




wdcav1952 said:


> Paul, this confuses me.  There is no mixing of CA (Super Glue)  Are you perhaps thinking of Epoxy?
> 
> There is a good thread on CA finishing started by Daniel.
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCal (Dec 6, 2008)

Hank,  GMTA.  I have some Marble wood which I've never used before but I'm going to experiment with it this weekend.  If anything interesting develops I'll post a pic.

BTW, Are you the "lee" that I've seen referred to on this site when they say "Lee's sanding mill" ?  I saw that mentioned a few times with glowing reviews but couldn't find more information about how it works etc.

Regards,
Paul



leehljp said:


> What you want to do specifically is not something I have seen on this forum yet. I have some wood, huon pine, that can show over 100 years of growth rings on a single pen. But the individual rings are so miniscule and almost unvarying in color from ring to ring, that it is difficult to notice the them without specifically looking for them. I have thought about the same thing as that you are requesting.
> 
> I know how to pop the grain with different oils and finishes and have tried several on the huon. I haven't gotten into the tint and stain but that will be something that I might try when I make the next pen from my small stash of huon. I know that there are solutions that will chemically alter, age or speed wood color changes to bring out a distinction in grain pattern - such as on cherry. I have a link somewhere to the cherry solution but can't find it.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 6, 2008)

Hank,  GMTA.  I have some Marble wood which I've never used before but I'm going to experiment with it this weekend.  If anything interesting develops I'll post a pic.

BTW, Are you the "lee" that I've seen referred to on this site when they say "Lee's sanding mill" ?  I saw that mentioned a few times with glowing reviews but couldn't find more information about how it works etc.

Regards,
Paul




leehljp said:


> What you want to do specifically is not something I have seen on this forum yet. I have some wood, huon pine, that can show over 100 years of growth rings on a single pen. But the individual rings are so miniscule and almost unvarying in color from ring to ring, that it is difficult to notice the them without specifically looking for them. I have thought about the same thing as that you are requesting.
> 
> I know how to pop the grain with different oils and finishes and have tried several. I haven't gotten into the tint and stain but that will be my next try when I make the next pen from my small stash of huon.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dunno.. I would think that stain is the way to go with this. Tints would
 color the wood overall, but would not change the variation in color, 
wouldnt change the contrast. (the "pop")  but a stain would get into 
the grain.. some parts of the wood will take up the stain and others 
will stay the same.


----------



## KenV (Dec 6, 2008)

One alternatvie to dye is to use inks to color the wood.  Alcohol soluble inks can be used straight or mixed with shellac to tint it as a sanding sealer.   Acrylic inks can be thinned to form a wash.   I have been trying them because of the small quantity as well as the opportunity to shade.  Have been testing on bottle stoppers and am starting to get results I like.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2008)

NorCal said:


> Hank,  GMTA.  I have some Marble wood which I've never used before but I'm going to experiment with it this weekend.  If anything interesting develops I'll post a pic.
> 
> BTW, Are you the "lee" that I've seen referred to on this site when they say "Lee's sanding mill" ?  I saw that mentioned a few times with glowing reviews but couldn't find more information about how it works etc.
> 
> ...




Paul, this is the Lee you are looking for.  *Firefyter-emt*


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 7, 2008)

I dye wood using Dr. Ph Martin's Radiance liquid water colors full strength. I use a few drops on a cloth and gently apply it while the lathe is turning.  I can get just a blush on the wood and it can be used to highlight the grain so that it pops out.  Dying wood and what you get depends on wood and it should be practiced on a scrap before dying the pen.  I also use food coloring with good results.  I use it on woods like maple, ash, beech and other light colored woods.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 7, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Paul, this is the Lee you are looking for.  *Firefyter-emt*



Cav is right! Lee as in Firefyter-emt is different from me. His first name is Lee; My last name is Lee.  I am honored that someone would confuse me for him! Or am I? :biggrin:


----------



## rdunn12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok I tried this after reading this post.I dyed the BLO black using Transtint dye about 40 drops of Transtint to 2 ounces (give or take) of BLO.Applied the BLO then the CA and here is how it worked.Kind of hard to tell from the photo but some of the BLO penetrated the softer parts of the Maple.It did'nt really come out as I expected,but it did seem to bring out the curl in the wood a little more than usual.Gonna give it another shot.I should have done one with just BLO for comparison but did'nt.


----------



## Skye (Dec 9, 2008)

rdunn12 said:


> O....some of the BLO penetrated the softer parts of the Maple.I....



Yeah, I think if you want it to evenly coat it you'd have to tint the CA. Anyone want to risk a few bucks and drop some dye into the CA bottle? Just make sure it doesn't act as an accelerant.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 9, 2008)

Try this, it gives you the basic idea for making the grain pop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx8mp3Ag36s
and this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH4hWNMp5Ec


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 9, 2008)

I see a lot of info about finishing, but nothing about dying which is what you asked about to begin with. 

Try Artisan dyes from CSUSA (I've never tried them) or Transtint dyes (have used them). The transtint can be diluted in water, alcohol, or whatever. Turn and sand like you would put on a finish, dilute to your liking, and put as many layers on until you're happy with it. Let it dry completely and put on whatever finish you darn well please. The only thing you might want to do is raise the grain a little by using distilled water or alcohol, let it dry, then sand. That way the grain won't raise again when you use the dye. You'll just have to get some dye and try it for yourself.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies and links.  I gave it a try this weekend.  I used Marble wood for the first time ever.  I was really doubtful about this wood because of the really thick and stringy grain.  It's almost stringy like palm but quite the opposite in density where it is extremely heavy and dense.  So anyway I gave it a shot.  

My board had a natural yellowish hue with what almost looks like a water stain or even spalting - which is I guess where the "marble" comes from.  Looking at the marbling closely it is a sort of gray blue.  Unlike figure in say quilted maple, I don't think this marbling has anything to do with end grain.  So I don't think you'd want something that features endgrain here so I figured that I'd try a yellow die to contrast this.  (If it were endgrain then Yellow would be the opposite of what you'd want IMHO)

Overall I was EXTREMELY happy with how this pen turned out.  It has the silkiest finish I've every accomplished.  I don't know if this is because my CA technique is improving or from the qualities of the wood.  But that thick grain is now smooth like silk.

But I digress.  The actual dye/BLO I cannot say how effective this particular example is because as I said, I've never worked with marble wood before.  The grain and marbling do pop, but I don't have a counter-example YET to say that the dye helped or hindered in any way.  I do have more though and I am going to continue to experiment.  I should have my camera setup next weekend and I'll post some photos when I get it working satisfactorily.


----------

